# New home for CRS =]



## cowvin (Apr 22, 2010)

Just build a new home for my CRS to live hehe =] 
hope they will be happy with it


----------



## JTang (Apr 21, 2010)

Very nice! I'm sure they will be very happy w their new home! Well done!


----------



## waynet (Apr 22, 2010)

Hi Cowin:

Very beautiful setup. Show us more pics later on. What is the substrate that you are using?

Wayne.



cowvin said:


> Just build a new home for my CRS to live hehe =]
> hope they will be happy with it


----------



## bowman00 (Apr 27, 2010)

Very Cool tank! Looking forward to see what it looks like with livestock in there. Wouldnt mind a pm with a picture or two =)


----------



## cowvin (Apr 22, 2010)

Thank you Jtang =]
Wayne: Fluval ebi , later will switch to the substrat that i got from HK =P

sure i will send to u later bowman =]


----------

